# 36wX48tX24d Custom Build By Emerald City Vivarium (TheCoop)



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

This monster, affectionately known as Vivzilla, was commissioned several weeks ago and I cannot be more excited to get this vivarium in my house. It'll be a week or two more, due to scheduling on my part, before work on this beauty can be started.

I was assured by Mrs. TheCoop that the Bradrobates Cooperatus, seen in the photo, would not be available for purchase with the vivarium as it appears the extensive care and maintenance on the rare species would not be ideal for a vivarium of this size!

Stay Tuned! Build Coming!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Seems your photo link isn't working


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product, any idea on future inhabitants?


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

TheCoop was enticing me with pumilio last time we discussed inhabitants, however the build will take some time before its even ready for plants.

But would love to see some beauty pumilio in this vivarium.

DDF


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

As in a group of Red Heads or Bullseye's .


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

TheCoop said:


> As in a group of Red Heads or Bullseye's .


Not quite pumilio but I know a guy who could help out with redheads locally


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

froggorf said:


> Not quite pumilio but I know a guy who could help out with redheads locally


Same here


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Final build pick up was Saturday evening.. Cant wait to see the hardscape done.


----------



## Alter Ego Trip (Oct 23, 2011)

You and me both. That thing is a beast.


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello,

Been really busy up until this week and wanted to share the progress of this large viv.




I've found I simply don't have time for a build journal, so I'll try to update when time permits.

Thanks and I look forward to feedback.

DDF


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

It seems images are not visible


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure how that plant porn made it in there! 

The viv was just finished with the first iteration of foam, so there's still plenty to do with the tank and I look forward to any feedback towards the hardscaping of this tank.


----------



## Marcello (Dec 3, 2016)

Post more pics please!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Ya Chris post them!!


----------



## Jclay95 (Jul 5, 2016)

What species of plant is that in the pic?


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

Jclay95 said:


> What species of plant is that in the pic?


I believe its: Tillandsia ionantha 'Honduras'

Got a handful of them from JoshFrogs. Some of them were finicky with where they wanted to be set up, but others were happiest resting on a tree branch.


----------



## Jclay95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Brilliant ill have a look,


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

How about some updated pictures Chris


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

I hate Photobucket, and Photobucket hates me!

I'll see if I can get some pics up of the current state of the vivarium.

I would've been able to finally silicone this monster, but somebody forgot to bring the respirator when they came over to eat BBQ and drink moonshine


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

It took a long time to carve all of the nooks and crannies of this vivarium, and with the 3 different leveled platforms it added even more complexity.

The overall build would've been finished late last year, however the PWN had a pretty rough winter by our standards and the build was put on hold.

Hopefully I'll be able to silicone and press the background soon, and still be allowed in the house with the harsh silicone stench from the garage.


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

On a side note, here's a recently planted 40g vert that TheCoop converted for me.



Looking forward to the other 40g vert conversion to complete the matching set.

Cheers

Chris


----------

